# Halifax invaded!



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

The French carrier Charles de Gaulle, along with two French destroyers, a supply ship, and a Rubis Class attack sub, are in town for the weekend along with the British destroyer HMS Nottingham. As I type, downtown Halifax is being plundered by over 3000 horny French and British sailors. 

The zoom on my camera isn't the best, so you can't really see the Rafale fighters parked on deck. Too bad. I had to take the pic of Nottingham from just outside the naval dockyard and so you can't see the two French destroyers berthed on the other side of the jetty. Forget about the attack sub!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Horny French Men!!!!! Quick call ze Germans so they can be run off!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

We had a German frigate in town about three weeks ago.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2005)

Did the French surrender once in port? Is it true that the bottom of their ships are glass?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Should have kept them in town, maybe the French would not have stayed.

The French would surrender to anyone.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

I dunno, but the poor guys wear some fruity looking hats. Big red pom-poms on top.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2005)

That's so they could get immediate employment as cheerleaders once their enlistment is up!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

From what I've always heard, the Charles de Gaulle ain't exactly the best carrier afloat either.

http://www.strategypage.com/dls/articles/2003127.asp


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey, that link was great, What Snapperheads!

You know NS - I remember walking in the same area where you took those photos, especially the first one, shoot - that was 20 years ago!

I was hoping you were going to answer my question about the French ships having glass bottoms, so I could reply with my whimsical punch line!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> From what I've always heard, the Charles de Gaulle ain't exactly the best carrier afloat either.
> 
> http://www.strategypage.com/dls/articles/2003127.asp



I have heard the same thing. I not quite sure where I read it but I have heard that she is on the verge of not even being sea worthy anymore.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Gee, I dunno FBJ. _Are_ the bottoms of French ships made of glass? 
I mean, uh...yes...yes they are.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

You never hear much abuot there navy. How large is it and what is it made up of? Please dont laugh this is a serious question.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

I honestly don't know off the top of my head. I'm not that big into France either. 
I _do_ know that they have some of, if not the, best ASW frigates in the world.
Just check out some French Navy websites.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Will do so. As for the Frigates they have to something thats good, right?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

French sonar equipment is probably the world's best, and the design of the frigates (I forget the class name) places the heavy noise generating gear, like engines and such, above the waterline. It makes them very, very quiet to a submarine. We hate 'em.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Alright good stuff thanks. Will have to do some research on it on my own.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Gee, I dunno FBJ. _Are_ the bottoms of French ships made of glass?
> I mean, uh...yes...yes they are.



*THEY ARE GLASS SO THEY COULD SEE THE REST OF THIER FLEET! *    

(I crack my self up)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

I think theyd be too busy rowing their own boat away from the enemy to look out the bottom


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

More then likely yes. Man we need to stop before we offend some french guy or something.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2005)

Yea, you're probably right


----------



## Maestro (Jun 11, 2005)

Talking about "horny French sailors", NS, did you succeeded in translating the song I posted in the "Lurrvely Ladies" thread ? I'm sure you would like it...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Oops, I clean forgot about that! Sorry man.  
I printed it off and stuck it in my wallet, and then the next morning POOF! Gone from the ol' brain, just like that. Maybe you could PM me a translation? 


Here's another shot of the de Gaulle, along with one of Canada's secret carriers.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *THEY ARE GLASS SO THEY COULD SEE THE REST OF THIER FLEET! *
> 
> (I crack my self up)


An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL I love the secret canadian carrier, that is good.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Nothing but the best!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Id take her to war and back!


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2005)

I noticed she must be due for a refit Skim the 12 bore AA gun rack has been removed. Iv'e just found a top secret image of the RN's latest ASW vessel HMS Bollocks


----------



## evangilder (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 12, 2005)

Although I don't think the RN is in quite that much trouble yet, trackie.
Our navy on the other hand...

But that's still funny.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

Thats funny, good stuff.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 14, 2005)

That French Carrier actually looks pretty good, I bet it has a good turn around time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh definately, its the primary requirement.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2005)

Turn around maybe!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2005)

They probably dont even have designated pilots for the planes. When the enemy approaches its a first come, first served basis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2005)

LOL


----------

